# Shop Safety rules



## Tin Falcon

As a home machinist the rules we follow are up to us they are not likely posted and not even written on paper. They are in our mind or heart . There are no stupid rules because it is your shop and do things your way. But we need to work safe if we are always getting hurt the hobby is no longer fun. so here is a written set of rules to follow or use as a guide . Again it is your shop you work in so pick what works for you but above all work safely. 

* Machine Shop Safety

	Safety Glasses
EVERYONE MUST WEAR SAFETY GLASSES IN THE SHOP AT ALL TIMES.
Even when you're not working on a machine, you must wear safety glasses Even hand tools can make chips. 
	Wear Hearing Protection as required (If you have to raise your voice to speak to someone 3 ft away hearing protection should be worn).
	Clothes and Hair
   	Check your clothes and hair before you walk into the shop.
   	IF YOU HAVE LONG HAIR OR A LONG BEARD, TIE IT UP.
If your hair is caught in spinning machinery, it will be pulled out if you're lucky. If you're unlucky, you will be pulled into the machine. 
    	NO LOOSE CLOTHING. 
    Roll up sleeves. Neckties, scarves, loose sleeves, etc. are prohibited 
	NO GLOVES ON OR AROUND MACHINERY 
	REMOVE ALL JEWELRY 
	WEAR APPROPRIATE SHOES
No open toed sandals. Wear shoes that give a sure footing. If you are working with heavy objects, steel toes are recommended. 
	Safe Conduct in the Shop
Be aware of what's going on around you. Pets and family members may move things or enter the shop at any time. 
	Keep Machinery Area Clear. Do not put unneeded items on or around machines.
	Keep Walkways Clear. Remove tripping hazards, and clean spills up immediately.
	Concentrate on what you're doing. 
	Don't hurry. If you catch yourself rushing, slow down.
	Don't rush speeds and feeds. You'll end up damaging your part, the tools, and maybe the machine or yourself
	Listen to the machine. If something doesn't sound right, turn the machine off.
	Don't attempt to measure a part that's moving. 
	Don't let someone else talk you into doing something dangerous.
	If someone speaks to you while youre running a machine, keep your eyes on your machine and not on the person. 
	If you get tired or are feeling ill, turn machine off, take a break.
	Machining
IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO SOMETHING, ASK read find out. 
	BEFORE YOU START THE MACHINE: 
	    Read the Manual 
	Study the machine. Know which parts move, which are stationary, and which are sharp. 
	Double check that your work piece and tool are securely held. 
	Remove chuck keys and wrenches. 
	Use no rags on machinery while it is in operation and/or in use.
	Do not place any tools or other metal objects on machine ways.
	Do not clear chips from machines with bare hands. Use pliers or a chip brush.
	DO NOT LEAVE MACHINES RUNNING UNATTENDED! 

	CLEAN UP MACHINES AFTER YOU USE THEM!
A dirty machine is unsafe and uncomfortable to work on. Do NOT use compressed air to blow machines clean! This endangers people's eyes and can force dirt into machine bearings.
	TURN POWER OFF TO MACHINE WHILE CLEANING/MAINTAINING!
    When working alone keep a clear path to the telephone and have it as close at hand as practical and safe. 
    Do Not operate Machinery after or while consuming Alcoholic beverages.
    Cease hot operations 30 minutes prior leaving the shop area unattended. ie welding, brazing, heavy grinding, smoking etc.
	Store flammables in a safe place
    Keep a fire extinguisher handy inspect regularly.
    Chemical safety
        Keep all solvents cutting oils and other chemicals in proper storage containers.
       keep all chemicals in clearly marked containers.
       Keep food and chemicals separated.
       Do not use food ovens for chemicals or chemical ovens for food.
     ( If you use an old oven from the kitchen for chemicals it is now a chemical oven!
       Wash hands before eating drinking smoking or using the bathroom (and after).
    Grinders :Wear double eye protection.
       Keep all guards in place
       Keep tool rest adjusted 1/8 " from wheel 
       DO NOT grind aluminum or brass 
       DO NOT Grind on side of wheel. 
       Do not stand in line with spinning wheel 
       Wear a dust respirator Metal and Wheel dust can be harmful if inhaled. 
      First aid Kit:
           Have one 
           Mark its location 
           Inspect /restock regularly
     )

     Place machines and lighting on separate circuits if possible 
     if a machine trips a breaker you will not be left in the dark.
   It is your shop you are responsible for your safety. 


*
Tin


----------



## malcolmt

This list should be printed out and stuck on the wall of all our machine shops, If not for your benifit then for others who walk in. I will certainly be putting a copy up.
excellent work Tin and thanks
Malcolm


----------



## Kludge

One other of value - Cell phones, telephones, pagers, and the like ... if they're not absolutely positively critical to be left on, shut them down. Kill the ringers. Whatever it takes to not get startled by one of them sounding off.

Thankfully I was turning wood (a wooden pen) and not steel but I do speak from experience.

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## kustomkb

NEVER remove your hand from the chuck key while it is in the lathe;

I had been machining full time, for 12 years when on a rush job at a new company, for some reason, I started the lathe with the chuck key in it. 

It shot straight inro the ground, before any damage to the lathe. me. or anyone else. nobody saw it.
I shook out the solids from my pantleg and carried on. 

Parting off;

This time 16 years, full time machining, parting off a doughnut, 4 inch dia. 1 inch bore, chuck key to catch it, 

slipped off the chuck key, hit by the 3-jaw, straight up into theair 20ft. shop ceiling, came straight down inbetween the lathes bed's casting openings, cushioned by a bed of chips, No one saw it, or heard it.

Sometimes your good,

sometimes your lucky,

Sometime your dead,

Sometimes you have to live with your mistakes,

It only takes .5 seconds.


----------



## ksouers

Thirty years ago this month I was turning some journals on a large piece of D-2, if I recall it was about 5 inches in diameter and about 18 inches long. Heavy sucker. Anyway, I'd turned one end and was flipping it around for the other. I had the "free" end sitting in the steady rest, the freshly turned end sitting in the 3-jaw, balanced on the lower jaw. For some reason I'd already taken the sling off the crane and was closing down on the chuck which was still open way too wide for the piece it was holding, I didn't close it down before inserting the turned end.

I'm sure you can guess where this is going, I was steadying the work with my left hand and closing the chuck with my right. The part slipped. My left hand was trapped by about 60 lbs of falling steel. The tip of my index finger was smashed and the burr cut through to the bone. Amazingly I didn't lose the finger. But I do have a nasty thick scar and x-rays still show the gash in the bone.

In the past few weeks I've felt pain in that finger for the first time in 30 years.


----------



## spitfire

Thank you for the really useful list of safety rules. Most books are a little long winded about them, printing out this list and making it visible in the shop is definitely a good idea. 

I would add - 

* Learn/know first aid techniques (injury, burn and electrical) 
* keep first aid kit visible, labeled and readily available. 
* Check first aid kit periodically for burn gauze/cream which expire (replace before expiry date if your shop temperature is regularly higher than 25 degrees Celsius) 

 Sean


----------



## dwentz

One of the big rules in my shop is to announce your presence when you walk into the shop. I do not know how many times I have been working on a machine, and the noise from the machine keeps me from hearing someone that enters the shop. Nothing worse then being startled by someone coming up behind you.

dale


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Just a couple of things I'd like to add...

1) Add some suggestions as to where phone, first aid kit, and extinguisher should be placed. I'm in the basement and my extinguisher is at the bottom of the stairs so I can get it on the way out or in. (Top of stairs is kitchen and I have access to another extinguisher there.) I have 3 workbenches in a U. Left leg is my desk. Middle is my mini-lathe. Right is my mini-mill. My phone is on the front of the middle bench, 2 ft off the floor and next to my leg when sitting at my desk. Convenient for normal use. My thinking being...I may very well be on the floor and needing a phone. My first aid kit is hung next to the phone in a bright red container with a sign above it, pointing to it, and saying what it is. Same reasons.
2) Very important...everyone in my house knows where these items are and how to use them. The items should be easily identified and found. Staying puckered and screaming are major distractions when you need to find these things.
3) Shop or no shop...many of these rules apply and it doesn't hurt for all family members to know first aid and what to do in an emergency. People who frequently visit should also be aware. It's been mentioned before...it's not just you who can get hurt.

I've seen posts where people seem to worry that they come across too much on safety. Or don't post because they think it's been covered. I like the fact that many posts in this forum (and I'm sure others) include a reminder of the danger or risk and/or a safety tip. Better to distribute information than leave it in one place to be missed.

Thanks...I can't believe how stupid I was when I was younger...and how lucky.


----------



## abby

You might think that handling crucibles of molten metal is a danger but I have never had an accident which threatened injury or damage, proper precautions and eye protection are a must.
However I have had numerous cuts and lacerations through drilling without a vice or clamp on the work-piece.
Far to often I have applied just to much pressure when opening up a smaller hole , lost my grip on the piece and got my desserts.
Another common injury is hitting your hand when using a hammer and chisel , O.K its only a bruise and broken skin but it can hurt like hell , wear gloves.
The answers are obvious , but if you can't immediately lay your hands on gloves , clamps or eye shields you will be tempted to do without so make sure your stuff is where you need it and in a larger workshop invest in extra supplies so that you don't have to hunt for them.


----------



## rake60

I have often been accused of being repressively safety consciousness.
Maybe I am, but I know what it feels like to have novocaine injected
injected into a knuckle in preparation for stitching. I what it is to smell
burnt flesh before you feel the pain of the burn. I know how hard it is 
to stare into that blue light and watch a needle coming at my eye to
remove a piece of steel while the Doctor is saying, 
"You don't dare move!". 

I'm not trying to make machining a scary thing.
I've screwed up many times and paid the price for those mistakes.
I don't want ANYONE else to have to do that!

Call me over safety conscious.
Next time a personal injury calls for a tetanus booster, I'll call YOU!

*I HATE needles! *
 :hDe: 

Rick


----------



## 10K Pete

Nothing in this thread I would argue with! Done many of the 'examples' early on and have learned a bit in the process.

The one thing that never occurred to me was having the 'phone down where it could be reached while one was on the floor.

Outstanding thought! My wall 'phone is up at the 'normal' 60" off the floor. I'm gonna have to rethink this location!

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## zeeprogrammer

re Phone on the floor. The idea really only makes sense if everyone in the house knows about it or you have a backup in the 'usual place'. If someone else needs the phone very quickly...they're going to look in the 'usual place' first.


----------



## arnoldb

I don't have a "land line" 'phone, only a cellular 'phone. I have a profile set on the 'phone for "incremental" ring without vibration for the workshop. I keep the 'phone in my pants-pocket so don't get startled at "sudden" rings, nor unexpected vibrations, but it is always close at hand.

Also, I make sure the first couple of contacts on my phone is for emergency contacts. I never let my 'phone out of my sight, but, should something happen, anybody else that use it gets an emergency number first - even a kid playing with it.

The "kid playing with it" sounds wrong, but this has been known to save lives - just keep your cellular 'phone away from kids normally 

Arnold


----------



## Tin Falcon

> re Phone on the floor. The idea really only makes sense if everyone in the house knows about it or you have a backup in the 'usual place'. If someone else needs the phone very quickly...they're going to look in the 'usual place' first.



A few weeks back I was doing a job at St. Gobain Abrasives (They own Norton abrasives). IIRC the first place I have ever seen that has exit signs Above the doors AND AT FLOOR LEVEL next to the door. Not that any of us have exit signs at home . but if you think about it they tell you to low crawl out of a fire. How can one see an exit light at ceiling level . I think sometime safety planning requires thinking outside the box. another good one is have power tools and lighting on separate circuits. that way if the power tool trips a cb or gfci the lights do not go out leaving you in the dark. 
Tin


----------



## vlmarshall

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> ...the first place I have ever seen that has exit signs Above the doors AND AT FLOOR LEVEL next to the door.



Nice idea, I like that!


Reading back over these, one I'll mention; at work I have one of those adhesive-backed, wide-angle mirrors stuck to the head of the mill I'm most often running. Nothing worse than someone walking up behind ya while you're concentrating on something.


----------



## Tin Falcon

Hey guys I just updated the safety rules again. 
This update was inspired by the 101 used for a counter top oven post. and by my work environment which is some place different just about every day. 
One of the places I work is chemical laboratory and production plants. There are signs all over on ovens , ice machines refrigerators and other storage areas and sometimes lab doors office doors and doors in hallways that designate areas where food and eating is or is not allowed and areas for chemical only use or food only use. 
And the tapping thread reminds me of the need to keep food and chemicals seperate in the shop. That old tap magic is great for threading but not in the coffee mug or iced tea glass be safe guys. 
Tin


----------



## PhillyVa

That's a good point Tin...don't forget to wash hands before eating too.

Philly


----------



## Tin Falcon

Thanks you are right that has been added to the safety rule list as well. 
here is the added section:



> *    Chemical safety
>   Keep all solvents cutting oils and other chemicals in proper storage containers.
>  keep all chemicals in clearly marked containers.
>  Keep food and chemicals separated.
>  Do not use food ovens for chemicals or chemical ovens for food.
> ( If you use an old oven from the kitchen for chemicals it is now a chemical oven!
>  Wash hands before eating drinking smoking or using the bathroom (and after).*




tin


----------



## enginebob

Although it has already been said,it is worth it to repeat, ALWAYS and I do mena ALWAYS wear safety glasses. Sunglasses,reading,or other glasses don't do! Always wear safety glasses. I'm big on safety glasses cause my uncle lost and eye,cause he wasn't wearing safety glasses. 
EB


----------



## woodnut

This is a great list of rules. Short, precise and to the point.

My shop is mostly in the garage. The entrance into it from the house there is a light switch which operates a single light bulb that I can see from just about everywhere in the garage. I tell everyone that comes into the garage from the house or needs to get my attention to flick this light switch 3 times or until I notice. I been startled one to many times. 

Be Safe and Happy Casting

John


----------



## wildun

[QUOTE
Another common injury is hitting your hand when using a hammer and chisel , O.K its only a bruise and broken skin but it can hurt like hell , wear gloves.
[/QUOTE]

I would add, that you will find that hitting your hand with a hammer over the years will manifest itself in arthritis in later life! 

Also if you need to work with someone on a particular job, it is very important to make the other person aware of what move you are going to make next  - I lost one third of my left thumb through not being aware!

Now, this will very difficult to do or discuss, but if you consider someone to be mechanically inept, then don't let them within a country mile of your machinery and don't ask for their help, ie if you think they don't understand at least the basic principles. -
This is for their safety, your safety, and for the sake of the machinery!


----------



## westender

Tin Falcon said:


> As a home machinist the rules we follow are up to us they are not likely posted and not even written on paper. They are in our mind or heart . There are no stupid rules because it is your shop and do things your way. But we need to work safe if we are always getting hurt the hobby is no longer fun. so here is a written set of rules to follow or use as a guide . Again it is your shop you work in so pick what works for you but above all work safely.
> 
> * Machine Shop Safety
> 
> 	Safety Glasses
> EVERYONE MUST WEAR SAFETY GLASSES IN THE SHOP AT ALL TIMES.
> Even when you're not working on a machine, you must wear safety glasses Even hand tools can make chips.
> 	Wear Hearing Protection as required (If you have to raise your voice to speak to someone 3 ft away hearing protection should be worn).
> 	Clothes and Hair
> 	Check your clothes and hair before you walk into the shop.
> 	IF YOU HAVE LONG HAIR OR A LONG BEARD, TIE IT UP.
> If your hair is caught in spinning machinery, it will be pulled out if you're lucky. If you're unlucky, you will be pulled into the machine.
>  	NO LOOSE CLOTHING.
> Roll up sleeves. Neckties, scarves, loose sleeves, etc. are prohibited
> 	NO GLOVES ON OR AROUND MACHINERY
> 	REMOVE ALL JEWELRY
> 	WEAR APPROPRIATE SHOES
> No open toed sandals. Wear shoes that give a sure footing. If you are working with heavy objects, steel toes are recommended.
> 	Safe Conduct in the Shop
> Be aware of what's going on around you. Pets and family members may move things or enter the shop at any time.
> 	Keep Machinery Area Clear. Do not put unneeded items on or around machines.
> 	Keep Walkways Clear. Remove tripping hazards, and clean spills up immediately.
> 	Concentrate on what you're doing.
> 	Don't hurry. If you catch yourself rushing, slow down.
> 	Don't rush speeds and feeds. You'll end up damaging your part, the tools, and maybe the machine or yourself
> 	Listen to the machine. If something doesn't sound right, turn the machine off.
> 	Don't attempt to measure a part that's moving.
> 	Don't let someone else talk you into doing something dangerous.
> 	If someone speaks to you while youre running a machine, keep your eyes on your machine and not on the person.
> 	If you get tired or are feeling ill, turn machine off, take a break.
> 	Machining
> IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO SOMETHING, ASK read find out.
> 	BEFORE YOU START THE MACHINE:
> 	    Read the Manual
> 	Study the machine. Know which parts move, which are stationary, and which are sharp.
> 	Double check that your work piece and tool are securely held.
> 	Remove chuck keys and wrenches.
> 	Use no rags on machinery while it is in operation and/or in use.
> 	Do not place any tools or other metal objects on machine ways.
> 	Do not clear chips from machines with bare hands. Use pliers or a chip brush.
> 	DO NOT LEAVE MACHINES RUNNING UNATTENDED!
> 
> 	CLEAN UP MACHINES AFTER YOU USE THEM!
> A dirty machine is unsafe and uncomfortable to work on. Do NOT use compressed air to blow machines clean! This endangers people's eyes and can force dirt into machine bearings.
> 	TURN POWER OFF TO MACHINE WHILE CLEANING/MAINTAINING!
>     When working alone keep a clear path to the telephone and have it as close at hand as practical and safe.
>     Do Not operate Machinery after or while consuming Alcoholic beverages.
>     Cease hot operations 30 minutes prior leaving the shop area unattended. ie welding, brazing, heavy grinding, smoking etc.
> 	Store flammables in a safe place
>     Keep a fire extinguisher handy inspect regularly.
>     Chemical safety
>   Keep all solvents cutting oils and other chemicals in proper storage containers.
>  keep all chemicals in clearly marked containers.
>  Keep food and chemicals separated.
>  Do not use food ovens for chemicals or chemical ovens for food.
> ( If you use an old oven from the kitchen for chemicals it is now a chemical oven!
>  Wash hands before eating drinking smoking or using the bathroom (and after).
>     Grinders :Wear double eye protection.
> Keep all guards in place
> Keep tool rest adjusted 1/8 " from wheel
> DO NOT grind aluminum or brass
> DO NOT Grind on side of wheel.
> Do not stand in line with spinning wheel
> Wear a dust respirator Metal and Wheel dust can be harmful if inhaled.
> First aid Kit:
> Have one
> Mark its location
> Inspect /restock regularly
> )
> 
>      Place machines and lighting on separate circuits if possible
> if a machine trips a breaker you will not be left in the dark.
>    It is your shop you are responsible for your safety.
> 
> 
> *
> Tin


How about a couple more.

 Wear sturdy, long pants in the shop(jeans, work pants). No holes, no blown out knees. Save the fashion statements for somewhere else. You won't won't like hot chips or sparks burning your legs.

If you've got long hair, keep it ALL under your hat. 

Tom

Tom


----------



## gus

Tin Falcon said:


> Thanks you are right that has been added to the safety rule list as well.
> here is the added section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tin




Hi Tin Falcon,
I agree with you and safety rules were made to protect us.It is for our personal safety.

Having had minor hand/finger injuries,made me more careful.I am not about to incur more accidents.I have seen bad accidents.

One more rule to think about. "No strangers,neighbours,relatives and friends can work on your machine tools. If an urgent job needs to be done,best we machine that piece. I have seen my junior in the plant trying to operate the Leblonde Lathe. I stopped him as he had no training in turning.Put in writing too that he is not allowed to operate any machine tools copied the H.R.Dept.


----------



## GWRdriver

If I observed every single one of these _must-do_ rules every time I stepped into the workshop I would never produce a single chip.


----------



## Rivergypsy

Very true, Harry. I'm not saying workshop safety isn't critical, but there's no substitute for common sense.


----------



## gus

Hi Harry,

I am with you. Make our own rules. Do nothing stupid.Take time to machine our job pieces.
After incurring minor hand injuries 30 years ago,I have become "work safety smart".Dislocated left thumb hurt like the "Dickens". Went to Emergency Ward and was requested to write accident report,told the Rookie Police to go away.If he wants a report,he best hear my dictation and write for me.His boss, the Sargent came along and help write the report of which I expressed my sincere thanks.


----------



## Swifty

One thing that I can't recall seeing mentioned, NEVER use your finger to polish out a bore with wet and dry paper or emery while your lathe is going. Can twist your finger off in no time, I have an assortment of wood doweling with a saw cut in one end that I wrap the emery around and use to polish bores.

Paul.


----------



## dmac

A while back (maybe 12 months ago) was a post that had a image of someone on the board's shop rules that where really funny.

I tried searching for it but with no luck. 

Does anyone remember where it is ?

Dave.


----------



## Hopper

wildun said:


> Also if you need to work with someone on a particular job, it is very important to make the other person aware of what move you are going to make next  - I lost one third of my left thumb through not being aware!
> !



Sounds like the story the old man always told us kids about a scar on his forehead. Reckoned he was changing Caterpillar track pins, holding the drift in place with his hands while another bloke swung the hammer. He was having trouble getting the drift into the  right position, so told the hammerman: "When I nod my head, you hit it." So he did. Sounds like one of his likely stories to me.

As far as safety in the shed goes, I guess I am not one to crow. It is frequently 100 degrees or so F in there, so shorts and thongs (flip-flops to you Yanks) are standard tropical safety wear. When I go to the recycle yard at the local rubbish dump, full of bits of jagged metal, broken glass, nails etc etc, there is a sign at the gate saying: "Suitable Footwear Must Be Worn. Minimum Standard: Thongs. I kid  you not. Must get a pic next time I am there.

Safety glasses all the time? I think not. When using power tools, lathe, or chiseling, yes. But just didling about with spanners and stuff, no more likely to suffer eye injury than walking down the street or cooking in the kitchen. 

One more "rule" I haven't spotted would be:
*Never bang two hammers together, face to face, or face to ballpein or whatever.*
Reason is hardened steel splinters can fly off into your hand or eyes. 
I have seen this one discussed on a motorbike forum and amazing how many people say, "oh I've done it dozens of times with no problem, it must an urban myth". 

No it's not. There is a reason that when toolmakers make a tool such a a cold chisel, it is hardened and tempered at the cutting end and left soft at the striking end. So hardened shards don't break off and spear your hand.

Which brings up another rule:
*When the striking end of a chisel gets mushroomed, grind the mushroom off and dress down the end..*
This will stop work-hardened fragments spearing off into your hand or eyes.

Of  course, chiseling, like scraping, is becoming a lost art so not many people will ever mushroom the end of a chisel. We used to cut keyways in 12-inch shafts with them when I were a spotty faced boy.

And remember, the screwdriver is the most dangerous tool in the shop, causes the vast majority of injuries. And the drill press is the most dangerous machine, causing the most injuries. Use a vice, clamps, bolts, stops, whatever it takes to stop work spinning if bit digs in. And keep your hair away from the spinning chuck. I saw one long-haired apprentice end up half bald in about three nanoseconds.


----------



## ConductorX

My one serious injury at my home shop was because I broke the rules.  Lots of them.  

I was working at a height greater than 1.3 meters without a safety harness.
I was working off of ladders that were not secured.  
I was climbing a ladder and trying to carry something up the ladder with me.
I was offered help and refused it.

All of these rules I followed for years at work but I didn't follow them at home and I fell, I was injured and it was 12 weeks before I returned to work.  A week in the hospital and another two in rehab and 6 weeks in a wheelchair.  

The rules are important.

Here at work we have 12 Lifesaving rules.
1. Work with a valid work permit.
2. Conduct gas tests when required.
3. Verify isolation before work begins.
4. Obtain authorization before entering a confined space.
5. Obtain authorization before overriding or disabling safety equipment.
6. Protect yourself against a fall when working at height.  (1.3 meters)
7. Do not walk under a suspended load.
8. Do not smoke outside designated areas.
9. No alcohol or drugs while working or driving.
10. While driving do not use your cell phone and do not speed.
11. Wear your seat belt.
12. Follow the Journey Management Plan.

I work in an office and many of these rules do not apply to me right now, but in my shop many of them do apply.  

Stay safe everyone.  "G"


----------



## Tinkerer58

I think an other very important thing to remember is that most of us work alone in our sheds, please get someone to check on you at regular intervals. If something goes drastically and we get knocked unconsious by a lump of metal, or get a bad cut causeing severe bleeding we can pass out and bleed to death. Also as some of us are getting on we could easily suffer a heart attack and no one would know. So please have someone check that you're ok on a regular basis.

Also never never use gloves when using a grinder, yes the job may get hot but don't let it get too hot to handle, leave it cool down and then continue if you can't handle the job. It is too easy to get a finger if the glove caught in the grinder pulling your hand in and before you know it disaster strikes, it happend to an apprentice some years ago and he lost 4 fingers, it was the end of his tool making career.

I always wear steel cap shoes and tight fitting shirts, many years in my school days was filing a job in the lathe my rolled up sleeve came down caught in the job, ripped half my shirt off and all the skin off my forearm.

When drilling sheet metal clamp to drill press table, DO Not use pliers to hold the work, again a valuable lesson from my school days, held it with pliers, drill got caught metal plate spinning in the drill, I ducked then tried to reach switch as I stood up felt the piece skim my hair as it flew out at high speed through a glass window, a few mm more and I would have been scalped.

SAFETY is No laughing matter, it is your well being at stake, and you are responsible for your own welfare as well as everone that enters your workshop!!!!!!


----------



## tornitore45

> to flick this light switch


My wife has her own shop and startles easily.
I always flick the switch from the outside before entering.


----------



## Tin Falcon

> I think an other very important thing to remember is that most of us work alone in our sheds, please get someone to check on you at regular intervals. If something goes drastically and we get knocked unconscious by a lump of metal, or get a bad cut causing severe bleeding we can pass out and bleed to death. Also as some of us are getting on we could easily suffer a heart attack and no one would know. So please have someone check that you're ok on a regular basis.




Interesting point. Another option would be a web cam or CCTV and or an intercom. 
Few of us are fortunate enough to have someone have a human shop companion. 

Another option would be a mercury switch activated alarm that goes off if the wearer goes horizontal. 

Tin


----------



## Tinkerer58

A web cam Tin?? I don't want people perving on me when I'm working naked in my shed on a really hot day then it becomes porn LMAO.

Seriously that is a good idea, but who would you stream it to if you're alone? Maybe a wireless emergency devise that hangs around your neck and dials an emergency number. We have devices here that are about $300 and will call upto 5 telephone numbers of your choice including 000 (or 911 in your case). A very worth while investment I think. They are used a lot for the elderly here that live alone.


----------



## wildun

When I used to work in a machine shop, "common sense" was the most important phrase, - "by the book" often infuriated us.
We were often visited by safety inspectors who just wandered around looking for something to jump on. One guy came across to me and asked why the linisher belt did not have a guard around the end of it and I replied that 90% of linishing work was carried out using that end and it didn't make any sense to have it covered. His reply was that I should make a guard anyway and have it hanging on a chain (just to satisfy regulations and allow him to tick boxes I guess).
Another request was for me to make a strong storage cupboard with a padlocked door to store all the cutting oil, including the unlabelled plastic squirt bottle which I kept handy on my lathe to occasionally squirt a water/soluble oil mixture on the work, for lubrication and cooling. 

The excuse here was that a child might mistake it for milk and drink it! - Considering the fact that it was our policy not to have children in the workshop at any time anyway, that was not a sensible request.

I also lost part of my thumb in a large butterfly valve (trying to help a salesman get the valve out in time, he was in a hurry and couldn't wait till I got it properly secured in the vice so he put the air hose on the actuator while I was still holding it, this opened it and then the hose slipped and it slammed shut taking my thumb with it!  Then of course, the accident (accident?) attracted the dreaded safety officer who was used to factory safety and didn't really know what a service workshop was, came to deliver a lecture on factory safety and make suggestions, this time a big lady, who suggested setting up a production line, then I knew that there was no use talking anymore as we were on entirely different wavelengths! 
She delivered her lecture on machine safety which I listened through, then she turned around, pointed to the lathe and asked "what does this machine do?" - then I knew that it was no use saying anything!

Again, thinking carefully, knowing all that can go wrong and exercising common sense is the best way to avoid accidents.
Lectures and rigid rules go right over most peoples heads and often cause people to rebel, especially when delivered by over zealous "officers".


----------



## Tinkerer58

I hear you wildun, I agree, but the BIG problem is that today Common Sense is NOT Common anymore. Over zealous safety officers straight from Uni with no life experiences and no knowledge of industry make decisions so we all have to be wrapped in cotton wool. Seriously which rock did these people crawl out from under, all stairs in public places now state "Mind your Step". You mean to say that stairs are a new invention and no one knows how to use them. Here in this country the education system is run by lefties whom want controll over everything and blame everyone else for their own infalibilities. As an employer you can put up all the warning signs you like but if someone ignores them and gets hurt due to their own stupidity the public servant safety bloke  and also known here as Workcover a Gov. body will say the employer is wrong and at fault because the idiot that got hurt was not suppervised properly or the writing on the sign was not big enough to be able to be read from a distance of 2 miles. No wonder our manufacturing industry is dyeing a rappid death, with laws like this adding additional costs to industry we can't compete. COMMON SENSE needs to a subject in schools all on it's own these days because we have lost it.


----------



## old-and-broken

The guys at work who cut lots of ACME thread parts, have been in the habit of putting a 'bypass' in a safety shield door switch, so they can touch up the threads with some sandpaper.  This is needed to get the threads clean and burr free, for a three wire measurement operation.  The new safety girl in the tool making cell, saw someone operating a machine with the safety guard open and threw a hissey fit.  The man was written up and verbally abused by her for a full thirty minutes.  I think we all know the sounds of that scene.  
At the end of the ladies tirade, the gentlemen got a piece of paper and asked her for a pen.  he said he was going to give her a list of 'other people' who knew about this safety rule being broken and had not stopped it.  He told her they were responsible for the continued risk of worker safety as well since they knew of this procedure and never objected to the bypassing of the safety switch on the guard panel.  The lady walked off happy to have a list of more guilty people.  She never came back in the tool making cell after that.

The list contained the names of the vice president of HS&E(safety division) and the plant supervisor among others.


----------



## tornitore45

The wireless mercury switch is a clever idea, however I often go horizontal to look for the little screw, part, spring or doecky that fell and disappeared.


----------



## Tin Falcon

> Seriously that is a good idea, but who would you stream it to if you're alone? Maybe a wireless emergency devise that hangs around your neck and dials an emergency number. We have devices here that are about $300 and will call upto 5 telephone numbers of your choice including 000 (or 911 in your case). A very worth while investment I think. They are used a lot for the elderly here that live alone.



A web cam could be steamed anywhere that is the beauty .
my first thought is simply into your own house where the wife girl friend , daughter daughter in law etc could keep a watchful eye without actually going to the shed every 15 minutes or whatever to check on you. The other possibility would be stream it to friends or family members house next door across town across the state or province or wherever. you just need a set of eyes with a brain attached that can call for help if they see large amounts of blood or a body on the floor. 

most of us have devices that are carried that can be programmed with phone numbers it is called a cell phone. 

Here in the USA there are several service companies that will gladly monitor your safety and security and you home for fire for a monthly fee. ADT is one that  comes to mind and web cams is part of there deal these days. 

The other one is the First alert company IIRC of I fell and cant get up fame. 
Forgive me if the name is wrong I watch very little TV.


So there are many options. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon

> She delivered her lecture on machine safety which I listened through, then she turned around, pointed to the lathe and asked "what does this machine do?



OOOH I hate mindless robots spew regurgitated safety protocols but have no understanding of how anything works . 
Tin


----------



## Tinkerer58

Mobile phone is always on my person but how do I dial the numbers after all my fingers are chopped off on the machine. LOL 

Talking about someone keeping a check on you when working, about 3 years ago I was modifying my trailer and making ramps out of 'I' beams. I was working away in the back yard using the angle grinder on a nice summers day at about 38 Deg C (100F) and the wife came out and said what is that smell?? Then I turned around and the the lawn was well alight behind me, quickly got the hose and put out the fire. Good thing was she was there and I don't have a very good sense of smell so didn't notice (even though I was blessed with a big honker, that was a waste LOL).
The other up side was I didn't have to mow the grass for half the back yard for at least 2 months. It just goes to show danger is everywhere and you need to be on your toes all the time and really consider everything that can go wrong. That is not being pesimistic it's being a realist, SAFETY is paramount for you and everyone around you, SO THINK BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING, anything that can go wrong WILL, when you least expect it.


----------



## gus

Way back in the 90s,an Industrial Nurse came in and made a lot of noise that every thing was wrong on the production floor.The floor was very dirty,cobwebs in the corners, workers worked bare handed with no gloves,lathes had no guards over the chuck and tool posts.etc. Luckily the 100 ton China Power Press had a giant front guard down.
My supervisor was a bit upset. Just last week a regular Labour Inspector just came in and gave us 99.9 full marks for good practice and now this Industrial Nurse popped from no where to berate us. Called Labour Inspector to ask about this Industrial Nurse.
Advice was Safety Checks not her job.Ha ha ha. That was her last visit.


----------



## wildun

Just one more observation I would like to make before I leave is that if you look at manually operated lathe and mill operations and imagine them as new innovations in today's society and environment, - do you think that we would be allowed to introduce them? - not a chance! 
So, I think that we home machinists are the privileged few who are allowed to actually think for ourselves and make our own decisions regarding safety, so let's lie low and savour the moment! - just like rock climbers, people on mobility scooters, etc.
I think it will soon become mandatory to wear a thumb guard and mouth guard when playing tiddleywinks.
Quite a few years ago, some up and coming politician decided that all motorcyclists should have rollover cages fitted to their machines - yea, right!.
Will.


----------



## Cogsy

Tinkerer58 said:


> about 3 years ago I was modifying my trailer and making ramps out of 'I' beams. I was working away in the back yard using the angle grinder on a nice summers day at about 38 Deg C (100F) and the wife came out and said what is that smell??


 
Here in Perth, the 2011 Roleystone bushfires were caused by an off-duty cop with an angle grinder, working on his trailer. The result - 71 houses completely destroyed and many damaged. He got off the charges on a technicality (WA Police Union provided the best lawyer money can buy). Turned out the paperwork for the 'total fire ban' wasn't filed correctly.

The moral of the story, be very careful with hot work, and Tinkerer - you were very lucky that day...


----------



## HeadsfortheShed

Hi all, first, just loved reading all these anecdotes. How true the words less pace more ace, are. However there is one important bit of kit which in my experience has caused more pain to me and others but not noted here. It is called an angle grinder here in good old Blightey. People in fabricating/welding shops will certainly be aware of the versatility of this popular hand tool. For ages I was plagued by inflamed extremely sore eyes usually encountered at two o'clock in the morning. This inevitably ended in a trip to the eye hospital to have a filament of steel removed from my eye ball. I couldn't understand what the cause was. I was using approved goggles and visors whenever I used the grinders so what was going on? Then one day the old light bulb light up as I realized it was the filaments from the grinder landing in my hair and on my sweat dampened face, which upon showering at home where washed into my eyes. A few hours of rem sleep and presto a deeply lodged almost invisible filament embedded in my eye. I never found a satisfactory answer to this problem without expensive fan assisted filtered head gear. Your thoughts...


----------



## goldstar31

I have several 'incidents' worthy of note.

I was boat building- outside. It was November almost into Scotland. I had the standing wood planer out- and my brain was frozen. I put my left hand into the rotating barrel as I fed the wood in. Comment- I'll never eat mince again.

Happily, I had presence of mind to drip blood all over the house, wrap the hand in a white dress shirt and get into the car and change gear- English car- with two fingers. Got into the A&E and was met by a consultant plastic surgeon who planed a bit more off my arm- this time.
You've probably heard of plastic surgery and maybe the work that the late Sir Archiw McIndoe did for those poor aircrew who were burned in their Lancaster bombers. Well, I was the surgeons last case before he left for East Grinstead where all this had happened. Lucky me- I have a left hand which sort of works.
My next effort was that I was working on an ancient Morris Minor with gas bottles. It haf been earlier botched and botched. 'Auntie Mary' had been around a bit. I was wearing tinted goggles in bright sunshine and failed to notice that the door sill was alight. Someone had put a piece of wood in to stiffen the sill. Need I say more?

The next was me with a Surface grinder. I was doing a lathe saddle which was worn badly. I had some steel wool where the sparks were going- they ignited the steel wool.Interesting!

There was another time. I'd cast some alloy from old bits of car gear boxes. I was at night schools- making a pulley out of them.
I'd cleaned up a bit of rusty metal earlier and the turnings lay in the lathe tray. The supervisor passed, 
looked into the lathe tray and quipped 'Norman, you'd be a fine man in a political organisation' I made a ferrite bomb!

So back to bombs? Well, we had a bombing raid. I was about 10. Things were getting a bit rough outside our Anderson air raid shelter and my father hoisted me out into a scene where machine gun bullets were bouncing about in the dog fight between the Heinkel and our nightfighter. The Heinkel dropped its bombs- presumably to lighten its load etc and the incendiaries were lighting up the area. There were 7 big bangs and Dad and I went out to help put out the fires with our garden spades. It was quite a night. Went to school next morning and when school ended we went off to see the unexploded bomb. German rubbish! So there was the thing sticking its fin out in a field with a few stakes around it to keep out the cows. So we kids were happy and off home to whatever tea there was in the war. And then the dud bomb exploded as we left the field!

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Bentwings

Tin Falcon said:


> As a home machinist the rules we follow are up to us they are not likely posted and not even written on paper. They are in our mind or heart . There are no stupid rules because it is your shop and do things your way. But we need to work safe if we are always getting hurt the hobby is no longer fun. so here is a written set of rules to follow or use as a guide . Again it is your shop you work in so pick what works for you but above all work safely.
> 
> * Machine Shop Safety
> 
> Safety Glasses
> EVERYONE MUST WEAR SAFETY GLASSES IN THE SHOP AT ALL TIMES.
> Even when you're not working on a machine, you must wear safety glasses Even hand tools can make chips.
> Wear Hearing Protection as required (If you have to raise your voice to speak to someone 3 ft away hearing protection should be worn).
> Clothes and Hair
> Check your clothes and hair before you walk into the shop.
> IF YOU HAVE LONG HAIR OR A LONG BEARD, TIE IT UP.
> If your hair is caught in spinning machinery, it will be pulled out if you're lucky. If you're unlucky, you will be pulled into the machine.
> NO LOOSE CLOTHING.
> Roll up sleeves. Neckties, scarves, loose sleeves, etc. are prohibited
> NO GLOVES ON OR AROUND MACHINERY
> REMOVE ALL JEWELRY
> WEAR APPROPRIATE SHOES
> No open toed sandals. Wear shoes that give a sure footing. If you are working with heavy objects, steel toes are recommended.
> Safe Conduct in the Shop
> Be aware of what's going on around you. Pets and family members may move things or enter the shop at any time.
> Keep Machinery Area Clear. Do not put unneeded items on or around machines.
> Keep Walkways Clear. Remove tripping hazards, and clean spills up immediately.
> Concentrate on what you're doing.
> Don't hurry. If you catch yourself rushing, slow down.
> Don't rush speeds and feeds. You'll end up damaging your part, the tools, and maybe the machine or yourself
> Listen to the machine. If something doesn't sound right, turn the machine off.
> Don't attempt to measure a part that's moving.
> Don't let someone else talk you into doing something dangerous.
> If someone speaks to you while youre running a machine, keep your eyes on your machine and not on the person.
> If you get tired or are feeling ill, turn machine off, take a break.
> Machining
> IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO SOMETHING, ASK read find out.
> BEFORE YOU START THE MACHINE:
> Read the Manual
> Study the machine. Know which parts move, which are stationary, and which are sharp.
> Double check that your work piece and tool are securely held.
> Remove chuck keys and wrenches.
> Use no rags on machinery while it is in operation and/or in use.
> Do not place any tools or other metal objects on machine ways.
> Do not clear chips from machines with bare hands. Use pliers or a chip brush.
> DO NOT LEAVE MACHINES RUNNING UNATTENDED!
> 
> CLEAN UP MACHINES AFTER YOU USE THEM!
> A dirty machine is unsafe and uncomfortable to work on. Do NOT use compressed air to blow machines clean! This endangers people's eyes and can force dirt into machine bearings.
> TURN POWER OFF TO MACHINE WHILE CLEANING/MAINTAINING!
> When working alone keep a clear path to the telephone and have it as close at hand as practical and safe.
> Do Not operate Machinery after or while consuming Alcoholic beverages.
> Cease hot operations 30 minutes prior leaving the shop area unattended. ie welding, brazing, heavy grinding, smoking etc.
> Store flammables in a safe place
> Keep a fire extinguisher handy inspect regularly.
> Chemical safety
> Keep all solvents cutting oils and other chemicals in proper storage containers.
> keep all chemicals in clearly marked containers.
> Keep food and chemicals separated.
> Do not use food ovens for chemicals or chemical ovens for food.
> ( If you use an old oven from the kitchen for chemicals it is now a chemical oven!
> Wash hands before eating drinking smoking or using the bathroom (and after).
> Grinders :Wear double eye protection.
> Keep all guards in place
> Keep tool rest adjusted 1/8 " from wheel
> DO NOT grind aluminum or brass
> DO NOT Grind on side of wheel.
> Do not stand in line with spinning wheel
> Wear a dust respirator Metal and Wheel dust can be harmful if inhaled.
> First aid Kit:
> Have one
> Mark its location
> Inspect /restock regularly
> )
> 
> Place machines and lighting on separate circuits if possible
> if a machine trips a breaker you will not be left in the dark.
> It is your shop you are responsible for your safety. *
> 
> 
> 
> Tin


that’s the best set of rules I’ve seen. Nice job. I’m not even supposed to be in the shop so I follow everything notes plus my own. I wear safety glasses all day long bifocal at that.  Knife specific never cut toward yourself or anyone else . Cut so slips can’t hurt yourself. A life is like a loaded gun use it for cutting but think before you act. Don’t eat with your knife. Be careful with sharp tools . Even a dull drill can injure you. End mills are very sharp . Watch where you walk or move around sit in things made to be sat upon . Be careful of pets in the shop. They can be startled. A100 pound dog can throw a pretty good block a big cat can realy do damage if messed with both are hunters so may go after mice and bugs  treat every machine as if it was out to get you. It may be. Don’t touch rotating things never ever touch moving things with your hands.  Hot chips can stick in your shoes and snag carpet causing falls.  
I’ve got stories for every one of these additions. 
learn about battery fires. Some metals burn, magnesium . Know where exits are at all times. 
byron


----------



## Bentwings

Here is why I noted pets in the shop. About 2AM I’m busy working on my giant scale Corsair sitting on my chair sanding fine details . MyK9 German Shepherd 100 pounds. Is curled up on his nice dog bed. Watching me out of the corner of one eyehole watching the rest of the shop. Suddenly he jumps up knocking my over his front foot goes right through the near perfect fuselage he smashes into my work table breaking a leg off and dumping everything on the floor. He tears into boxes in the corner scratching at some then then I hear a-quick snap of mouth and he comes calmly back dropping a dead mouse at my feet . He gathers in his dog circle and curls up chin on paws like nothing happened. My big Corsair had it first battle damage before it ever flew. So be careful if you have pets in the shop they don’t know the shop rules. Cats like to chase things too hot chips o tangled strings might mean a trip to the vet.
Byron


----------

